# MapleStory Power Saver problem



## magicdude07 (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright, well recently I started playing MapleStory. Only problem is. My computer (a laptop) overheats after a little while of playing. I found out that the problem seems to be that the game and my Toshiba Power Saver conflict or something and the Toshiba Power Saver gets turned off. I guess the systems built in overheating protector has a much lower tolerance for heat.

Now, I am in a very well ventilated space for my laptop. It's elevated with all vents open, and when it overheats it isn't really too hot. 

Is there anyway to fix this, or change the systems tolerance for heat?


----------



## matrixmaster22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF :grin: 

It seems to me that you have an overheating problem. You should download this software and install it to tell us the temperatures of the computer. This will help in solving the problem. The website is http://almico.com/sfdownload.php. Please report back with your temps :smile:.


----------



## magicdude07 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, well the current temperatures are:

HD0: 43 C
Temp. 1: 71 C


Now, I'm supposing you would like to know what temperatures it shuts off at?

I'm not sure how to do this seeing how MapleStory doesn't like when I have other windows open while it plays...Is there anyway for this program to record temperatures and report the temperature when it shut off?


----------



## matrixmaster22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay my next suggestion is for you to buy a can of compressed air. Blow the air it small sqirts in the vents to relieve any dust from the computer. Dust and dirt could be clogging up your fans effecting your computers temperatures. If you would like you could shut down the laptop. Remove all peripherals from the computer and remove the battery. After this remove your hard drive and CD Drive. Blow out any dust you see and and attach all peripherals back to the system. Put the battery back in and boot up the system to make sure nothing has happened to the components.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok another thing.When u run maple story and u have different windows outs it makes your computer very slow. This is because different events are happening at the same time. This could cause your computer to either slow down or crash. To speed up your computer in tasks I suggest you talk with the computers manufacturer about buying more RAM for your system. This will speed up processes and make every day computing faster.(As a Reminder) Make sure your computer is in a location so the vents are open. Also running a Disk Cleanup and Disk Defragment will solve slow accss times for your hard drives. :smile:


----------



## magicdude07 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I would do all of that (I still might air it out and maybe buy a cooling fan to set it on). But I did a little bit of research and it seems that there are a few settings that computers can be preset to turn off due to heat exposure. I'm pretty sure my systems default is 80C. And my computer came built in with "Toshiba Power Saver", which has a higher tolerance for heat (maybe too high, it gets so hot that it can burn my hand). So, I think that I could solve my problem by changing the core systems shut down temperature. 

The reason that I think this is the problem is because like I said before, it will not overheat at the same temperature when the Toshiba Power Saver is on. Once the Toshiba Power Saver is turned off (for some strange reason this occurs when playing Maple Story) the core systems power saver turns on, and it shuts down the system (once again, because of the low heat tolerance).

I just need to change the heat tolerance for the core system power manager.

I don't know if you caught it, I mentioned it slightly before, but I'm running on a laptop, so taking out the CD ROM and hard drive would be a bigger task than normal


----------



## matrixmaster22 (Aug 27, 2007)

It would be best for you to remove your Cd ROM and hard drive. So then you could take the dust off with the can on compressed air.Thus helping me solving you problem. If you do that please tell me the results of your computer after u have done that.


----------

